# MTH Platform retro fit with LEDs



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This was a quick Project. I replaced two 12-14 volt incandescent bulbs with two Xmas warm white LEDs. WIth the Led in it's own socket I soldered two wires to the first one and using a gasket cement mounted the light and fed the wires through it.

This was the end light. After I fitted all the wires I took up the slack from the first light and placed it under the light base.











The first light was the junction box.










Two black wires came from the base and will supply accessory power of 16-18 volts AC. Each wire is connected to a wire from the end light. Now the tricky part. The end bulb with the wire connected to the bump side of the socket gets connected to the opposite side of the first LED. The bump side of the first LED gets connected to the opposite side of the end LED.

Meaning, this box has two three wire connections. The LEDS are wired to opposing sides. Pos to Neg and Neg to Pos of each other. Then each accessory feed wire is attached to one side of those connections.

Then the last item was to place the limiting resistors 900 ohms was calculated 1 k is easiest but I ran out. So I used two 470 ohm resistors. This is under the platform.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=343082&stc=1&d=1504381919[/imgl]

Add a little tape for isolation,

[IMG]http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=343090&stc=1&d=1504381919

All together.










The op test.


----------

